# Super low light/undemanding plant suggestions please?



## JESTERX626 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hi guys I got out of the plant game a long time ago, and I figure this forum would be the best place to ask my questions!

1) I'm requesting suggestions for plants that require very little light. I'm tired of the plastic plants in my tank. I'm hoping for a plant that doesnt require that much light, nor requires any dosing of ferts etc. I dont plan to dose anything and I usually leave the light on my fishtank on for anywhere from 30mins to 2-3 hours. (I raise alot of boisterous predatory fish). The majority of the lighting would be from my rooms light.

Is there anything out there I can try out? Thanks guys


----------



## jestep (Nov 14, 2009)

Generally anubias, java ferns, and java moss. If you have aggressive fish, it's hard to keep plants alive even with great lighting.

You probably need 4 - 6 hours of light, and even at that, these plants will grow very slowly.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

This is a post that has generally low maintenance low light plants: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/f...ght-tanks.html

Other than that, the ones listed by jestep are great.


----------

